# Samsung HT-Z510 Wireless rear speaker set-up help!



## P2C

I just purchased this unit yesterday because they had some great sales over at Brandsmart (For you Georgia and Florida folks). I set everything up when I got home, and I have the front 3 speakers working fine.


The 2 rear speakers are hooked up to the wireless base station, and this is where my problem is. I can't get these two back speakers to work at all. I know Samsung has many wireless units for sale, so even if you don't have this exact model and could help out, I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance!


Jim


----------



## bakchoi

mine had this small wireless card that i had to plug into the back of the dvd player/receiver did you plug that in?


----------



## P2C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bakchoi* /forum/post/14001144
> 
> 
> mine had this small wireless card that i had to plug into the back of the dvd player/receiver did you plug that in?



Yes, it's in the back of the DVD player/receiver. LED light on the wireless station blinks blue until it stays at red.


----------



## garzam89

I too just bought the same system Samsung HT-Z510 and have the same problem where the LED light on the wireless station blinks blue until it stays at red no matter what I do. I have the small wireless card plugged into the back of the receiver. I have experimented with how close or far I place the wireless base station. I have ensured the base station has a direct line of sight back to the receiver. Any other suggesitons?


----------



## bakchoi

mine is the z312 but i assume yours should be something similar.


behind the wireless module do you have an ID SET button?


in the manual says if it doesn't make the wireless connection, turn the main unit off. press remote button numbers button 0 1 3 5 and unit turned on. with the wireless module turned on, press ID SET on the back for 5 seconds.


----------



## BlondetotheRoots

I have read the users' manual twice and I can't figure out why my rear speakers won't work. There is no "ID SET" on the back of my wireless module so I don't know what else to try, other than to call Samsung. Anyone else finally get their rear speakers to work?????


----------



## mrakimoto

I just bought the HT-Z510 as well. I cannot get the rear speakers to work either! WTF.

I tried adjusting the position of the wireless unit, I tried the 0 1 3 5 hocus-pocus sheeit. The ID reset. Still does not work.


BTW, there is an ID reset. It's one of those recessed buttons you need to press with a ball point pen.


I'm going to call Samsung today. And what's with the so called "Engrish" grammar in that manual anyway? It's a joke. You know, Samsung makes cool techno sheiit and even more wonderful televisions, but their user manuals are a complete joke.


Samsung, please take a page out of Sony's User Manuals. We consumers are more savvy than what you give us credit.


I'll post back what Samsung has to say about the wireless situation.


Peace!


----------



## mrakimoto

Okay, I called Samsung, they had me reset the main unit and wireless unit by unplugging the power and removing the TX card. 5 minutes later they had me plug the receiver and wireless unit back in. Plug in the TX card turn on the main unit and then the wireless unit. Still no dice. They had me reset the ID on the main unit with the 0,1,3,5, process, and then had me do the reset button on the wireless unit. Still no dice. They had me repeat this process twice. Still no dice. I'll be sending the unit in for repair. Normally I'd just take it back to the store and get a replacement, but I got this on "OPEN BOX" for $199.00 so I'm keeping it and sending it in for repair.


So far, Samsung tech support was pretty painless. Did not have to wait on hold very long at all, tech agents were well spoken and knowledgeable, and they were polite for the most part.


I'll report back on how the repair process goes.


----------



## Archambeau

I just received this unit and thought that something was wrong with the rear wireless. However, after extensive reading of the manual, I discovered that stereo is the default playback mode and that the unit needs to be in 5.1 mode to get any sound from the rear speakers. This is changed with the remote. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## special2usa

Go and sit infront of the SYSTEM. Take your clicker and press on "ASC" to turn it off. When its off, then press "MODE" and change it to MATRIX the back speakers WILL work. I'm so happy...Surround Sound! If ASC is turned on, it will not allow you to change the mode. You will have to do this for each different item you have running (ie: TV, DVD, RADIO).


----------



## mrakimoto

Ok, I received my tX card and "receiver/amp" back from the repair center.


It now works. Hooked up the rears to the receiver, Plugged the TX card in, , turned on all power. It works.


There was no documentation on the repair, so I have no idea what they replaced/fixed, but I suspect it was the TX card, because there was packaging for a TX card in the repair box. Looks as if they had pulled a new TX card out of the packaging and tested it before returning.


That's it. I'm a happy camper now with my wireless surround. The system sounds excellent.


The only ache I have about it is, I have to cycle through the inputs on the unit before it starts transmitting the signal from the source and producing sound. Pain in the ass. I have it hooked up via optical cable to my Samsung 7 series LCD, so compatibility should not be the issue. I don't think its the cable because it will do the same thing for analog cables as well.


----------



## tsmvengy

I'm resurrecting this thread because I'm having a problem with my roommate's HT-Z510.


The problem is that the rear speakers connect properly and work, but the sound cuts out on the rear channel (and for some reason all the sound cuts out when this happens) on a regular basis. The LCD on the main receiver displays "Rear CHK" or something like that when this happens. Any ideas?


I should also say that the wireless receiver has a line of sight to the main receiver AND it's only like 8 feet away.


----------



## aznflameboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *special2usa* /forum/post/14463337
> 
> 
> Go and sit infront of the SYSTEM. Take your clicker and press on "ASC" to turn it off. When its off, then press "MODE" and change it to MATRIX the back speakers WILL work. I'm so happy...Surround Sound! If ASC is turned on, it will not allow you to change the mode. You will have to do this for each different item you have running (ie: TV, DVD, RADIO).



This worked perfectly. Thanks a lot. I don't understand why so many people are having problems with the rear wireless speakers though. I bought mine today and it works perfectly. Now I'm just waiting for the optical cable to come in so I can get true digital sound instead of the analog one I'm getting right now.


----------



## grrrrelectronic


Hello All, 

I know this is an old thread but we just purchased the Samsung HT surround and the rear speakers won't work. I have tried the ASC button but nothing happens. the DVD/Receiver button just blinks. I have tried the sinking think and the reset button on the back of the receiver. Nothing seems to work. Any other options?

 

Thanks.


----------



## Otto Pylot

Have you called Samsung?


----------

